# Modifications to my HF Band Saw



## bazzz (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello,
I have been lurking around for awhile here and thought I should try to contribute something to the forum.
 I thought I would share how I mounted the saw to a utility cart Sears had on sale. I used electrical uni-strut and a couple of angle brackets "Big Orange" had on sale. I will try to post some pictures to show how I made it work for me. It raised saw to a more comfortable height to use in the vertical position for me. I used the original shelf as a chip tray in the vertical position and a baking sheet as a chip tray in the horizontal position.


----------



## websterz (Jun 14, 2011)

Very nicely done! UniStrut is so handy for applications like this. I have saved your pics for future reference. It looks like it would also be very easy to add a self-contained coolant system to your cart. Hopefully a bandsaw is the next addition to my shop. I am getting tired of cutting material with a 4 1/2" angle grinder.


----------



## bazzz (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for your compliment. The plan was to use one of the carts from HF as others have done but I was unhappy with the support it provided and the work needed to solve these issues. The cart is very stable even in the vertical position. I was thinking about a coolant system when I was planing the cart conversion. The top seemed like a natural catch tub. Maybe in time I will add a coolant system but for now I am very happy with the performace as is.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, that idea has me thinking. I have an old stand from a contractor's table saw that would work like that.

Thanks for the tip!!

vr Bob


----------



## ttrikalin (Jun 29, 2011)

very neat idea. the original stand is a heap of steaming b$%&. 

your setup is much better than mine -- I made a wooden stand on casters 


take care, 

tom in MA


----------

